# Monito stuck in power save mode



## brittbritt (Feb 5, 2007)

My monitor has been behaving very strange so I'll explain the best I can. Hope it makes sense lol. I have a custom built computer that was a graduation gift so I don't know exactly what the hardware specs are, but the monitor is a Dell. I've had it for a year and a half and it's always been fine. Last week, I turned it on and the monitor wouldn't come on. The computer was running and making all the noises it does when it starts up, but the monitor wouldn't display anything. The monitor light would be green for a couple of seconds then go back to amber. It's like the computer isn't talking to the monitor. I've tried everything, reseating stuff inside the case, reattaching cables, and I hooked the computer to another monitor to see if it was the video card. It worked fine with that monitor. All my monitor has is a colored box that bounces around on the screen saying either digital or analog depending on which button I press on the screen. Here's the weird thing. After I took the computer back from testing it with the other monitor, it worked fine with mine. I thought it was just a freak event and didn't worry about it. It was fine for a couple of days because I never turned it off. Well, I turned it off for the night and the next morning, the same thing was happening. I've already had some friends who are usually pretty good with computers look at it and they're stumped and I'm out of ideas so I'd love some help. Thanks!


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

does your monitor do it with another computer?

Edit: (I worded that wrong)

Does your computer do it with a different monitor?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Assuming from your description that the PC itself boots OK, then the problem is simple in that the monitor is not detecting the viso signal.

Given the description, and that you have done the obvious things already, you should start suspecting the video cable or plug, or a poor internal monitor connection.

Whatever the fault is, it must be "intermittent" in nature as trying it on a different PC made it go away for a while.


----------



## brittbritt (Feb 5, 2007)

It's fine with other computers. Everything comes right up. And my computer is fine with other monitors. The two just don't get along with each other anymore lol.


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

Good thought kiwiguy, It very well could be the cable. somewhere there is just a bad connection. Hopefully not inside you monitor though.


----------



## brittbritt (Feb 5, 2007)

kiwiguy said:



> Assuming from your description that the PC itself boots OK, then the problem is simple in that the monitor is not detecting the viso signal.
> 
> Given the description, and that you have done the obvious things already, you should start suspecting the video cable or plug, or a poor internal monitor connection.
> 
> Whatever the fault is, it must be "intermittent" in nature as trying it on a different PC made it go away for a while.


Good point. I've moved the computer around quite a bit, so something inside may have a bad connection. I've already had several of the speaker ports on the back of the cpu go out so maybe the problem is a connection in the case. I've taken the video card completely out and plugged it back in, but no luck. I'll try to find another cable and see if that's it. Thanks!


----------



## IIDizzyII (Jun 12, 2007)

hey, i have a problem alot like yours although i have not tried hooking up any other monitors or hooking the monitor inro another computer i have two dell monitors and when i plug one in all it says is "monitor is in power save mode activate by using pc" well nothing works i cant figure out how to activate it also the other dell monitor i have when i plug it in the light goes green then after a second or two it goes back to amber or what ever color it is when it turns off. my insite to this problem is that dell monitors dont get along with other computer systems after a while i think maybe dell has put some type of chip or program into the monitor so if its not hooked itnto a dell computer it wont register after a while... i will keep trying to solve this problem and if i find a way to fix it i will reply so good luck and hope it gets fixed thanks jay


ok well i tryed hooking up the monitor that justs turns on and then off again to another computer.... same problem.. so obvisly its the monitor any one have any ideas on how to get the other one out of power save mode thats what the other one says when i try to turn it on so if any one has any ideas that might help ill try it thanks


----------



## dgcompo (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a similar problem with Dell Monitor. After reading the threads...I don't think it matters if its connected to a Dell Computer or not...as mine is connected to a dell. After several hours my computer or my monitor will going into "power save" mode...and you can't bring it out of it. This despite turning off ALL the power save features on the computer. I was on the phone with tech for 2 hours yesterday...and they act like they've never heard of this problem...but it seems to be going around. I am hooked up with a DVI connection...and I really don't think that its a "loose cable"...etc. I even updated the video drivers...but it made no difference. After a number of hours...6-10 hours...it will go into power save mode...you can wake up the computer...and it will then wake up the monitor...which works for about 1 minute (almost the same amount of time every time this happens.) Then the monitor dives back into "auto detecting power save mode" and goes to it again with yellow light. It will not come back...you try and it gives the same message then goes yellow light again and black screen. The computer is working away...but you can't see anything. Anymore ideas?


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

dgcompo, it sounds like the monitor's internal power saving settings are what are kicking in. Normally I would recommend installing updated drivers for hardware causing issues like this, as sometimes they include firmware updates to the hardware itself and not just the software Windows uses to talk to the hardware. For a monitor, however, there usually isn't a driver so that most likely isn't an option here (without knowing the specific monitor model I can't say for sure, however).

The other option is to check the settings internal to the monitor itself. Resetting the monitor to defaults, or changing the settings to what you prefer to use may fix the problem (assuming it is just a setting, and not a failure of some kind). If you can post the model of monitor you have I can check to see whether there is any kind of update or setting that might help the problem. If not, then I believe getting a normal warranty replacement is going to be the solution.

Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------

